# fleece liners



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

In preparation for getting my little spikey ball of fun I measured the bottom of my cage and made her some fleece liners that just lay down perfectly (well, almost perfectly) in the bottom. That has worked great for weeks but the past several days she has started getting under the edge of the liner and crawling right to the middle and scratching on the plastic cage bottom for approx. 10 minutes. I assume she's trying to dig, but then she gives up and sleeps there. Or at least she does when I don't notice her. Everytime I see her crawl under there I have been picking her up and putting her back on top of the liner. She runs and hides behind her wheel and sulks until I finally go away and then she goes straight to the corner and crawls back under. I'm just curious if there's something I can do for her to satisfy a possible desire to dig and if I should just let her stay under there where she's comfortable or keep pissing her off by moving her? I have already put cut up fleece strips in one corner thinking she would dig in them but she ignores them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Usually once they decide that sleeping under the liner is wonderful, at least to them, you won't have much luck changing them. I think many just like the bare plastic for reasons known only to them. :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I found with Rose that I had to find the right sleeping arrangements and then she stopped crawling under her liner to sleep. She dislikes sleeping bags, igloos, or anything similar to those items. For her I have a blanket I made. Its similar to her cage liner but has fleece on one side and flannel on the other. If I fold it over she will crawl in and sleep there. If I try anything else she goes under the liner again.


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

What does she have to sleep in? All of mine have igloos with a blanket of some sort inside to sleep in. Of course, Snuffy does not like that and prefers to sleep under the liner. I have taken out the igloo and given him a hat to sleep under, that seems to make him happy.

Hedgehogs need a place to hide!


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

She has always slept in one of my old baggy 2x tshirts. I have 3 of them that were just sleep shirts for me so I rotate them out every 4-5 days. She hasn't had any issue with them before. And the one in her cage last night is the same one she's been sleeping in since Monday.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

:lol: hahaha, Nancy is soo right!!! Once daisy went under her liners that was it, now its pretty much her favorite place, she will once in a wile sleep in her igloo, as long as i put enough fleece scraps in it,  but she still perfers sleeping on the plastic rather then soft fluffy fleece :roll: 
but maybe you little one would perfer a igloo and hedgie bag now? maybe the shirts just arnt doing it for her anymore,


----------



## lmsoft (Sep 9, 2008)

Is it really warm in the room? I find my Sophie is more likely to sleep under the liners, straight on the plastic, during the summer. I think its cooler for her. But then again, she's always liked sleeping there, and might only _not_ do it when I position the igloo such that she can't get under easily...


----------

